# Are the Auber SSRs and the Fotek SSRs the same size?



## philistine (4/5/17)

hey Dudes,

Does anyone know if the Auber SSRs and the Fotek (or similar) SSRs the same size?
The reason I ask is cuz Im building a control box and Im considering buying an enclosure from Auber that comes pre-cut with the option of including a heatsink to suit two SSRs ( linky ).
I've already got a couple of FOTEK SSRs and Im just wondering if they'll be able to be installed the same way as is suggested in the pic on the auber site using their own SSRs (see the link above).

This is my total noob/blind/learn as I go/hashtagIprettymuchhavenoideawhatImdoingbutI'llbloodywellfigureitout methodology at work here, so sorry if that seems like a dumb question.

thanks in advance!


----------



## philistine (4/5/17)

Actually never mind - some thorough googling answered my question.
They aren't the same size


----------



## malt junkie (5/5/17)

Great you found what you needed. Might be good to post the results of your search, because later down the track some other newb will do a search here and really only have half the answer when they read this thread.

Good luck with the build!


----------



## philistine (5/5/17)

Good point-
Well I discovered that there's doesnt really seem to be a "standard" size.
So when looking at 40A SSRs:
The fotek ones measure 60*45*23mm
The auber ones measure 57*42*35mm
Another random ebay one measured 57*42*25

In other words they're all slightly different. Whether the mounting point/screw holes are the same spacing or not i couldnt work out.
But i think the moral of the story is, its probably best to get a heatsink that matches the SSR


----------



## philistine (5/5/17)

Also, the word heatsink bugs me..... shouldn't it be heatsync?


----------



## klangers (5/5/17)

philistine said:


> In other words they're all slightly different. Whether the mounting point/screw holes are the same spacing or not i couldnt work out.
> But i think the moral of the story is, its probably best to get a heatsink that matches the SSR


My hunch is that yes, the mountings are the same. There are some DIN standards relating to switchgear sizing that I believe governs this sort of thing. There are set "frame sizes" for various components.




philistine said:


> Also, the word heatsink bugs me..... shouldn't it be heatsync?


Nope. You're "pouring" the excess heat down the "sink".


----------



## Boxcar (13/6/17)

klangers said:


> Nope. You're "pouring" the excess heat down the "sink".



Well.. Technically, sink is a verb in this case, not a noun. "going down below." Sync is also a verb, but short for synchronize, which isn't what a heat sink is for.


----------



## huez (13/6/17)

Pretty certain all the single phase ssr mounting holes are the same, 48mm. I think even the 3 phase are the same, except they take up two places on a heatsink.


----------

